# Opinions on bait casting reels and rod



## dmrodriguez136 (May 27, 2014)

So have a couple of spinning rods but want to get a couple of bait casting reels and good rods to put with it..would be fishing mostly for red fish and trout and using mostly lures and croaker live...so any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Old greenies shimano cu200 cu200bsf.Getting harder to find but are proven year after year.Rods so many to choose what is your budget on a rod.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Greenies are good stuff. I still have one as my back up. I like the lighter and smaller Lews now. Lews Tournament Pro and BB1 Pro. Prbably slightly favor the TP. 

for both trout and reds on one rod... a 6'6 to 6'9 ish med stick with a fast tip. 1/4 - 5/8th oz will throw just about every lure just fine, great corky rod and tops too. would throw a coraker but for croaker i'd go with a 7'. 

I like my TiteLineFishing Rods they are available at Daileys, Avid Angler, and Saltwater Line. good rod for the $. That said...I bet one of these boys on the rod forum could build you a killer custom rod.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

If you are looking for some good quality affordable baitcaster rods and reels hit me up with a pm. I started building my own rods and am going to sell some stuff


----------



## stoner1892 (Jul 27, 2011)

Greenies are great. Revo is good too


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Daiwa Tatula Reel. Has a feature where when you open the bail, the level wind line guide flips up and instead of it being a small hole for the line to go through its a larger hole that is as wide as the entire spool so there is no friction from the line going through a small line guide and it makes the reel cast 15 to 20 yards farther than my other reels and it backlashes a whole lot less. It's called the T wing system and it works great. Also the reel is only 150 bucks and it comes with 8 ball bearings that are made for saltwater and the reel is worth a lot more than 150 bucks. I would happily pay 200 or more for that reel if that means anything. It has great value and casts farther than my more expensive Revo and Chronarch reels and is made for saltwater. They also make a souped up version that is lighter with an extra ball bearing for like 175 on Ebay. Here is a video that shows how that T wing system works at the end of the video. I have the regular tatula and then the type R. 



 Also the T wing system works so well that they are now using it on their top of the line reel called the Zillion. The Tatula is an incredible reel at a fantastic price for what you get. I promise you will be pleased with one if you get one. As for rods, I like a 6'5" to 6'9" medium power fast action rod for handling everything from soft plastics to corkys and topwaters. Does well for trout and redfish. The lighter weight the better. Then for throwing croakers and popping corks I like a 7 foot medium power with a moderate fast action so that you can cast your croakers and popping corks a long ways and it lessens the probability of chunking your croaker off your hook. Longer rods with more whip in them also backlash less than shorter stiffer rods when throwing croakers and popping corks. Get one of the guys on here to build you a rod or two. I usually only have two rods with me, one for lures and one for popping corks.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

They also make a souped up version that is lighter with an extra ball bearing for like 175 on Ebay.

Whats that one called James?


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

*Lews*

You cannot beat a Lews reel for the money.:texasflag


----------



## touchstone (May 14, 2006)

cfulbright said:


> They also make a souped up version that is lighter with an extra ball bearing for like 175 on Ebay.
> 
> Whats that one called James?


I think he is referring to the "Type R" versions.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

touchstone said:


> I think he is referring to the "Type R" versions.


I don't think so, you can get the Type R for $133.00 and there not lighter.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

What's you budget on a rod?


----------



## touchstone (May 14, 2006)

cfulbright said:


> I don't think so, you can get the Type R for $133.00 and there not lighter.


I think he mistyped and was referring to the lighter spool weight of the Type R, but it's just a guess on my part.


----------



## Four Reel (Sep 13, 2014)

*need rod and reel*



katjim00 said:


> If you are looking for some good quality affordable baitcaster rods and reels hit me up with a pm. I started building my own rods and am going to sell some stuff


hey, i'm new to fishing saltwater in the bay and need some rods and reels.. I don't think i need to purchase new ? you mentioned that you might want to unload some equipment.. what's on your mind?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

My bad guys, I misread something somewhere and thought the type R was 1.3 oz lighter but it's really only .3 oz lighter due to lighter spool. When I got my Tatula it was like 125 on Ebay and my Type R was 150 ish. It's great that they are even cheaper now. I love those two reels. And now I really want a zillion with the Twing system.


----------

